# Proyecto GPS



## David Shlomoh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hola, amigos;

En un reciente proyecto, se me pide tracker satelital de un vehiculo. Ahora bien; se que existen los GPS Garmin que hacen ese trabajo y que mediante comunicacion serial se obtine la ruta y bueno el resto es carpinteria.

Pero el punto no es ese. La idea del proyecto es implementar el GPS en una PCB, en algun momento hace mucho tiempo supe de un dispositivo electronico SMT que en sinteisis era un GPS que entregaba las coordenadas del sitio, conceptualmente algo similiar al resultado que entrega una compas magnetico del tipo CMPS03.

Ese si es el punto, no recuerdo como se llama ese dispositivo y en la Web no lo he logrado ubicar. Bueno de hecho tal vez no se como consultar.

Agradezco la colaboracion brindada.

A todos un saludo y un pensamiento.


"Todos somos muy ignorantes. Lo que ocurre es que no todos ignoramos las mismas cosas." Albert Einstein.


----------



## chapin (Jun 23, 2010)

en  sparkfun talvez te sirva este http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=8146


----------



## David Shlomoh (Jun 24, 2010)

Chapin.

Gracias;

Visto a ojo de buen cubero, considero que la información que me suministras mediante el link responde a mis inquietudes y me adelanta en un 50% el trabajo.

Si mi cliente aprueba el presupuesto, el proyecto se lleva a cabo con el Copernico.

Les estoy posteando;

A todos un saludo y un pensamiento.


"Todos somos muy ignorantes. Lo que ocurre es que no todos ignoramos las mismas cosas." Albert Einstein.


----------



## txarlie2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

En Bogota puedes conseguir este si te sirve

http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/v23993a1080a-p-1149.html


----------



## David Shlomoh (Jul 5, 2010)

Gracias, Txarlie.


----------



## EDWMA (Jul 7, 2010)

Este tambien lo puedes conseguir en bogota, por cierto yo tengo unos

http://www.sectron.eu/products/31-g...ules/535-gps-lr9805-c-smd-module-leadtek.html


----------

